# Fiji Dec 09 Jigging Popping Expedition



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I am looking at doing a trip to Fiji in Dec 09 ( first week ) that Keza did viewtopic.php?f=17&t=24482 - looking for three more people for a trip of four. Looking at 5 days fishing - poppering and jigging - you will need to supply your own gear that fits with this style of fishing. I would say at this stage the trip inc flights would be approx 3.5 K tbc.
Whos Keen to catch some monsters :lol: :lol: :lol:

PM me if your up for it 8)


----------

